# Donation/Rescue??



## MKirby (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey guys!! I was not for certain where this post should go but since I have had aggression issues with my boy before and that is the primary reason I am now looking into this, I figured this would be the best place.

Overview history: My boy, Shepherd, is almost 2 (June 1st), we recently made a move and he had go though a lot of changes (going from strictly inside dog to strictly outside dog), me not being as firm with him as I should have been and a few other minor things. He attacked me, growled at my mother, attacked my grandmother and is dominate towards other dogs and people. He has not bit anyone but I am afraid it is only a matter of time.

Since the 1st attack, on me, I have been working with him diligently (re-leash training, muzzling, walking, obedience training...pretty much all I can do alone. 

I was told before when I first posted about his sudden aggression to get him a personal trainer or have him enrolled in classes but I just do not have the funds for that for the time being. I also have been working on getting a fence put up for him but that has been put on the back burner because of the tornadoes in Alabama on April 24th. For about 3-4 weeks now he has been chained up (I know most of you do not agree with this but I has been my only option and he seems to be handling it well) during the day while I'm at work (my mom comes out to let him off at least once a day) and when I get home we train and then play then I put him on my back closed in porch and sometimes inside the house with me. He has done very well with all of these current changes. However, he still will assert his dominance with me on a daily basis (nudging my hand/leg, sometimes does not obey on first command, etc.) and he is still showing aggression towards visitors. 

Overall, I am beginning to feel that he is too much for me right now. I do not have the funds or resources that everyone keeps telling me I need to fix the problems and I am scared that with only my training things will not get fixed completely. 

I read online somewhere that sometimes police academies/law enforcement/military will take dogs like my Shep, retrain them and use them for working dogs. Also that some rescue centers will take aggressive dogs, retrain them, foster them and then adopt them out. I am devastated even thinking about this but it is an option I have started considering. Shepherd deserves a better life with an owner who can properly train and care for him and I feel with the way things have been, I may not be the best for him right now. 

Any and all suggestions or help would be much appreciated!! Thank you!!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

The dogs that are used by law enforcement agencies need to have rock solid, stable temperaments, so I highly doubt that any working dog organization would take on a dog that could easily be a huge liability. 

I did know of a local, private prison that would troll through local animal shelters and "adopt" reactive dogs that looked the part (i.e. GSDs, Rottweilers, etc.) for use as guard dogs. Imagine the embarrassment of those local shelters when it was discovered that these dogs were left to roam between the inside and outside fences, were often not fed, had no vet care and dead dog bodies were left for several days in kennels. It was a dog's nightmare, and not what anyone would consider a "working" situation. 

You could contact rescues and see if anyone has room for your dog. That is a long shot, since most rescues are full to bursting.

Poor dog hasn't been given many options.
Sheilah


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

It may help if you put where you are located in Alabama in your posts so maybe you can get the dog much needed help. Poor dog....


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm curious what you mean by "attacked" if he has not bitten anyone?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> I'm curious what you mean by "attacked" if he has not bitten anyone?


Does it matter? I guess it does if they state that about the dog to a rescue? Attacked, but never bit? Yes, I see your point. Clearly the dog needs to be rehomed.


----------



## MKirby (Apr 7, 2011)

I really do appreciate the feedback I get from most people here on this sit but some people really make it seem like I am the sole cause that my dog is having issues and I'm sorry but that is not always the case!! I have held my tongue before but it is kinda old now. I came to this site because I am having a hard time with this and dealing with this and a little bit of respect towards me would be appreciated even more. 

And I do not list my location because there are some crazy people out there and this site does not have very high security levels. But since this is vital information, I work close to Huntsville, AL but live in Blount County, AL.

Shepherd has jumped on me barking at me once and jumped on while barking at my grandmother once. Thats what I mean by 'attack'. And what exactly are you all saying with these comments...

Originally Posted by Jax's Mom 
"I'm curious what you mean by "attacked" if he has not bitten anyone?"

"Does it matter? I guess it does if they state that about the dog to a rescue? Attacked, but never bit? Yes, I see your point. Clearly the dog needs to be rehomed."
__________________
Renee'

Jake 2/12/10 CGC TDI

Like I said I really do appreciate the feedback but please try to treat me and my feelings with a little respect. I am doing all that I possibly can at the time being to help my 'poor dog'. Thanks


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I have to leave soon but will try to get back on tonight to post - we will all need to focus on your dog and see what can be done. 

Sheilah posted some very scary, very true things about some of these places who get "guard and K9" dogs. VERY scary. 

Hoping to get some good insights going on this thread - are there previous threads/posts that might help?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

MKirby said:


> . And what exactly are you all saying with these comments...
> 
> Originally Posted by Jax's Mom
> "I'm curious what you mean by "attacked" if he has not bitten anyone?"
> ...


She was wondering what you meant by "attacked," because usually an attack means biting. If the dog has bitten anyone, a rescue can't take the dog and re-home it for liability reasons. Rescues just can't place dogs that have bitten people for legal reasons. That's why it matters if "attack" means "bite" or something else.

Since the dog hasn't bitten anyone, there's a chance a rescue might take him. 

I would NOT hand him over to anyone claiming they're going to turn him into a "guard dog" or "police dogs." That can come to a very very bad end.


When you find this dog another home, I would encourage you not to get another German Shepherd, at least not for a while. All the behaviors you're describing as aggressive or dominant (ignoring commands, nudging your hand/leg, jumping on people while barking, etc) are very common behaviors for a young GSD that hasn't been trained or handled properly. They're all behaviors I've seen time and again with the young male GSDs that I've fostered. through the rescue.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jumping and barking are very different than attacking. It's a rare occasion when a rescue takes on a dog with a bite history. When your dog jumps and barks, is he actually being aggressive? Or is he just being ill-mannered, untrained and lonely from being outside? 95% of issues with dogs are training related. I know you don't want to hear that but it's true. The leftover percentage is genetics and health related. Only you can know which it is and it is hard to look at the situation when you are so close to it.

If you feel your dog needs to be rehomed then please call the rescues. There are good ones not to far from you. Accurately state what the issues are. Your dog has not 'attacked' anyone yet but definitely needs to learn some manners and may be dominant (I can't say because I'm not following your posts and haven't evaluated the dog myself).


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I definitely would not use the word attack when you contact the rescues.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

The reason I was asking what you meant by "attack" was because some people use the word non-chalantly, like I do myself sometimes. 
If you don't have the funds right now to actually hire a trainer, perhaps you could have him evaluated to see if maybe you're just misinterpreting his behavior? My dog is just a few months younger than yours and I'll admit he has some poor manners with guests but it's not from being aggressive, it's from my lack of training, although we're working on it. Jax will jump up on me and bark in my face, if my parents come to visit, he barks at them too, but just like with young children, if you stand up and say "excuse me? What did you say?" he immediately backs down. 
Have you heard of NILIF training? Since your dog hasn't bitten anyone, that may be something that could help you in this case.


----------



## MKirby (Apr 7, 2011)

This is the link to my previous thread after Shepherd 1st jumped on me for anyone who needs more info or wants the whole story...
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...gly/155954-sudden-aggression-please-help.html

@ Emoore...I was more asking what was being said about he 'clearly needs to be re-homed'. And that is my fault for using the term 'attacked' loosely I guess; he has never bitten anyone. And I definitely am not trying to just pawn him off on just anyone! I would do extensive background checks before I gave him to any agency. Another possible problem is the fact that my bf and roommate helped raise him but now he is in and out of town a lot and when Shepherd 1st started acting out bad was when my bf was away for business. Shepherd definitely listens to him more so I am afraid Shepherd may see only my bf as 'alpha dog' and not me.

@ Jax08...When he jumped on me barking, it was aggressive asserting his dominance. With my grandmother I am not for sure because I was not outside when it happened but my mom said it was the same. And no I don't want to hear that it is probably 95% my fault but that is probably true. When I should have been the most dominate with him, I actually slacked off giving him free reign making him believe he was alpha. I really don't want to re-home him but without the proper funds for the training right now idk if thats what would be best for him. And I really am trying to do what is best for my Shepherd!!

@ Jax's Mom...How do you go about getting someone to evaluate him? And do you know how much it costs? And Shepherds problems may not be from aggression either; they may also be poor training. Yes, I have looked into the NILIF training and have been working with him on that.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I didn't say it was 95% your fault. I said 95% of dog issues are training related.

If it's training related then it's 100% your fault. I KNOW you didn't want to hear that! LOL


----------



## MKirby (Apr 7, 2011)

I would also like to add that when we 1st trained him we used the NILIF techniques; now at the time we didn't know we were doing that but for the most part thats what we were doing. 
He has to sit before he gets his food bowl set down, before we throw toys for him, before he gets leashed, before he gets in/out of the car, etc. And he knows how to, we say 'hold', or wait until he is told to get his food, jump into the car or chase after the toy. He gets attention and petted by me only when he has earned it.
So idk am I on the right track with it or am I too hard on him?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

If you wish to keep this dog and work with it then may I suggest the thousands of videos on Utube, dvd's and books to help you train and work through these issues if getting him into class ins't in your budget. If you can't or are unable to truly dedicate the time and energy in training him I would call some reputable rescues and find this guy a new home.


----------



## MKirby (Apr 7, 2011)

@ Jax08...Yea, I really didn't!! LOL I do believe it can have a lot to do with his training but I think it also has a lot to do with the changes he has gone through in the last 5 months (inside to outside, not having his dominate male around, having other dogs to play with all the time, me letting him free roam for the 1st 3 months we moved, etc.)

@ jakeandrenee...I have been watching YouTube videos and really have been trying to work with him. I am just not fully confident that we are making progress because he has still be acting out. Since you live in Huntsville, AL what are some reputable rescues that you know of; just for a back up plan?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you ever looked on the Leerburg site? There are many videos and a lot of information that may help you.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

MKirby said:


> @ Jax's Mom...How do you go about getting someone to evaluate him? And do you know how much it costs? And Shepherds problems may not be from aggression either; they may also be poor training. Yes, I have looked into the NILIF training and have been working with him on that.


A lot of trainers will give you a free consultation and take a look at what you need to work on and try to develop a plan for you. You may want to contact some of them and ask if they would be willing to do just an evaluation because you can't afford a whole program right now. 
Also, if you contact some schH clubs in your area, they're very rarely about money from my experiences with them and will probably be happy to help you out.


----------



## MKirby (Apr 7, 2011)

@ Jax08...Thank you for the website; very helpful.

@ Jax's Mom...Okay, thank you very much!!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

MKirby said:


> @ Jax08...Yea, I really didn't!! LOL I do believe it can have a lot to do with his training but I think it also has a lot to do with the changes he has gone through in the last 5 months (inside to outside, not having his dominate male around, having other dogs to play with all the time, me letting him free roam for the 1st 3 months we moved, etc.)
> 
> @ jakeandrenee...I have been watching YouTube videos and really have been trying to work with him. I am just not fully confident that we are making progress because he has still be acting out. Since you live in Huntsville, AL what are some reputable rescues that you know of; just for a back up plan?


I have no idea about a GSD rescue group here in Huntsville. I imagine everyone is busting at the seams after the tornadoes. My first guess would be to check in B'Ham. When is the last time you were enrolled in classes?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Most OB classes are only around $100 for an 8 week course, surely you could find $100 to keep your dog. What if he had to go to the vet suddenly for care? If the finances are this tight, then I would agree that rehoming through a reputable rescue is the best solution.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I would also like to say that starting the process with a rescue now, while your dog is still has a bite free history, would be the better choice compared to not doing anything to address the situation and having him end up biting someone.

Keeping him chained up, with no training and some behavioral issues, is just asking for a bite to take place at some point. And then he will have no chance to get into a rescue.

My advice would be to start reaching out to rescue organizations and hope that someone has room for him.
Sheilah


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

He may be resource guarding the femAle, his girlfriend.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

And rescues will do a courtesy post on petfinder for you. They can tell you how to screen homes. I agree with everything Sheilah said above. Please find some way to help your dog now before he bites someone and it's to late.


----------



## MKirby (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the help.
Yes, finances are tight right now especially with a loss of one income. If he had to go the the vet for an emergency visit I guess my electric just wouldn't get paid that week lol. He has never had classes before. We trained him ourselves at home. 
@Jax 08 I looked on there but didn't see what you are talking about...can you direct me exactly where on their page it has that info?


----------

